# wood chuck chipper not feeding properly



## lawson's tree s (Mar 22, 2007)

i ve got a wood chuck model w-16 chuck n duck chipper i just put new blades in it but it still wont snatch the branches out my hand. but it chips the brush up real fine. anyone know what would cause it to do this thanks!


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe wrong grind angle on the knives? Maybe not.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 22, 2007)

Whats the gap between the blades and the cutter bar? is the cutter bar worn? are the blades set in the drum too close and the cutter bar up to far?

try setting the blades at 3-4 lines out and then set the cutter bar to where the blades just do clear it, about a playing card's thickness clearance betweeen the two.

the blades need to hang out of the drum so that when they come around, they make contact with the wood and pul it into the cutterbar. most times I hear of this problem its that the blades are set in too far, then the cutter bar adjusted up to meet them. if the blades are set back up in the drum too much, the chipper will nibble at the wood and make good chips, but not grab it and pull it through very well.
blade sharpening angle should be @40degrees
-Ralph


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 22, 2007)

We had the same problem years ago while working for a R/W company ,our problem turned out to be wrong angle put on knives while being sharpened.


----------



## neighborstree (Mar 22, 2007)

adjust the cutter bar. if its worn , flip it over. new knives wont do any good with a worn edge on a cutter bar


----------



## B-Edwards (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't mean to imply that it was more than likely the blade angle, because what the other guys have said is also very important and could be the problem instead of the blade angle.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 23, 2007)

i took beagley's advice and moved the blades out to the 3rd line they used to be set all the way in. i moved them out and then threw a 10 ft cherry sapling in it it was gone in 2 seconds man setting the blades reall brought it back to life. thanks to everyone for the helpfull information.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah! begley rawks!  

oh wait, where's my cheerleader?
-Ralph


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 23, 2007)

begleytree said:


> yeah! begley rawks!
> 
> oh wait, where's my cheerleader?
> -Ralph



RALPH ROCKS!!!!
GO RALPH!!!!!!!!
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

